# Moms of Many It's April!



## baltic_ballet (May 17, 2007)

: Welcome







:

Subbing until I have more time to post.


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

I met Orangefoot's big kids yesterday and they're lovely young men.







: I also have twenty million photographs of sheep because DD has learnt how to take a picture with daddy's digital camera.


----------



## hippiemum21580 (Jul 14, 2007)

Holy crap! Where did March go???? Time is flying and we have been busy doing all the spring cleaning stuff. Moved around the furniture yesterday in my livingroom and bedroom to give it a new vibe. For some reason rearranged furniture causes my kids to play more productivly....they sat and read books and drew for HOURS last night in thier "new" environment!








We seem to finally be finding a good routine for day to day, even bedtime! took me awhile to find what would work. Lots of tweaking at it to get it right!
Namaste to all you other mamas of many out there!


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

I was surprised to see the new thread, too. It is April!

I'm struggling with going back to work. O has decided that he likes his bottles better than straight from the tap. So I'm trying to stay caught up with pumping and still offering him to nurse when I'm home. DH is the SAH Parent so no option for me to stay home.


----------



## orangefoot (Oct 8, 2004)

Thank you for your compliment Flapjack; I will pass it on! Sheep, sheep and more sheep







: I found a bit of wool in the pocket of my jeans when I put them in the wash last night.

Re-arranging furniture is good fun isn't it? We added a large cardboard box to our living room last week and they have had great fun in it. Tonight though I really need to clear our living room floor and the sofa. I need more visitors to motivate me to keep a clear path from one door to the other and somewhere to sit without getting a book up your bum.

We discovered tonight that a neighbour has died and no-one knew. He lived in a house behind the houses in front of us so we never saw him go in and out of his house and we didn't know him. The road was full of police, then a forensic van and people in white overalls, then a coroner then a private ambulance.

This makes me so sad but I know from experience that I can be housebound for two weeks or be in hospital for a week and none of our neighbours knock to ask if we are ok. Privacy and independence have trumped community spirit and it feels so wrong.


----------



## Kiltie Girl (Feb 3, 2005)

Subbing and reading along....

I'm on spring break this week from work and the kids are off school as well. We're celebrating birthdays and spring cleaning like crazy!


----------



## timang (Apr 2, 2009)

wow! that's great!


----------



## ~bookcase~ (Apr 10, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *orangefoot* 
We discovered tonight that a neighbour has died and no-one knew. He lived in a house behind the houses in front of us so we never saw him go in and out of his house and we didn't know him. The road was full of police, then a forensic van and people in white overalls, then a coroner then a private ambulance.

This makes me so sad but I know from experience that I can be housebound for two weeks or be in hospital for a week and none of our neighbours knock to ask if we are ok. Privacy and independence have trumped community spirit and it feels so wrong.

sorry to hear that - it use to be a fear of mine when i was single and living alone


----------



## Multimomma (Jan 25, 2008)

Sorry about your neighbor orangefoot.

I also cannot believe it's April, tomorrow our baby will be two weeks old!

Great news is that yesterday we bought new flooring for our first floor....commercial quality laminate flooring lol! Won't be installed for a week but i'm excited. Our carpet was gross when we bought the house, but dh and I take forever to agree on anything.


----------



## Maine Mama Doula (Sep 6, 2007)

mclisa - DH is the SAHD here as well and I go back to work next week. DD2 was born 01/09/09. She has not taken well to a bottle yet though and I'm worried about pumping when I go back (supply). I joined the yahoo group pumpmoms.

Multimomma - we're looking at new flooring for our kitchen, dining/living room and hallway. We tore out the wall between the kitchen and dining and tore up the kitchen floor hoping to get to the hardwood, but didn't. Now the floors are not level and the old LR floor is causing splinters! Since we will have to tear up our old flooring, we're looking at $$ flooring that will hold its value...

Orangefoot - I am sorry to hear about your neighboor. I'm now thinking that the next time I cook something like bread, I'll cook some for the neighboors. We have a nice middle-aged couple on one side (empty nesters) and a young couple expecting their first on the other, but we aren't close with either!

-Nina


----------



## orangefoot (Oct 8, 2004)

I've been thinking all day about this neighbour and hoping that he died peacefully and not in need of anything. My own mortality bites me on the bum every now and then and this month it will be four years since my dad died so maybe that is why it is playing on my mind so much.

On another note - when dd1 was 8mo I went back to college one day a week (Friday) and she wouldn't drink the milk I had gone to great lengths to express. She went boob mad as soon as I got in the door though and reverse cycled over the weekend. I know of other mums who have been out of the house for more days and for longer stretches than me and still managed to get mummymilk into their LOs so don't lose hope just yet!

Smooth flooring means you can sweep all the stuff on the floor into a big pile every day and get it sorted out by your little assistants then just sweep up what is left and put it in the bin. I love our floor but I honeslty don't know where all the dust and dirt and stuff comes from.


----------



## fairymom (Sep 15, 2008)

I've been so busy obessing about this lo being due and being pg I've totallly lost track of time and the fact that its now April. But hey its April and i'm due in 2 weeks!







: Wish he was out by now but his timing right?

I'm glad to see everyone doing so well.Have to go back to the March thread and catch up some. I'll be back!


----------



## fairymom (Sep 15, 2008)

Ok back.I guess it wasn't as long ago as it felt that I was here and got caught up. Thx flapjack and oragnefoot for the responses- I had forgotten I'd posted that ? here.







Response- My labors stall out before transition- like when I am dialated to 5-6 cm and been going at it for about 6 hrs. Having this happen now still. Spent all day in early labor hell on Wednesday- CTXs that never got to the point I felt I should call and backache. Then CTXs would stop and I'd rest only to have it all start up agian an hour maybe two later.

I've tried RRL tea- but it seems to stop CTXs so I drink on the "off" days. Trying EPO and has helped make my cervix more ready than any other pg w/o.LO just feels like he's trying to get out and is frustrated w/it all- not in disstress but angry. It's funny we already have seen his personality come out at USs and he's not even out yet. He doesn't cooperate w/the techs when they nees to find something or have him in a certain position! He's our little Loki!

My kids start spring break today- so hoping he was here by now. Now hope he stays put till they go back. But if he does come my mom will come and help get the house clean again the day I come home from the hospital.

Spring cleaning- been doing it for the past month. would love to rearrange the house (livingroom) but not gonna be albe to till lo comes- don't think moving furniture is the best idea! And need DH and someone else to get a love seat out of there first!


----------



## Maine Mama Doula (Sep 6, 2007)

fairymom - have you tried nipple stimulation to augment your labors? I was induced with my first 2, AROM and then PROM followed by pitocin. With my most recent, a HB, I went to 42W 5d! I used my pump for half an hour and it induced labor for me, naturally. It's something I would definitely consider if I was already in labor and it stalled.

We've also started spring cleaning. We started cleaning out the garage. I sorted some things and put the trash on the side of the road and who knew? The city picks it up. Haha. We've been in our home for a year and a half and DH always brought the trash with him to work where he threw it in their dumpster. I've been too busy to find out if trash pick up was part of us paying taxes! Now I know!

I am going back to work full-time next Friday. 8-5 and it is a 50 minute commute. I carpool. I think I'm finally at peace about this. DH stays home so I can't ask for anything more, except for him to get a job that pays as much as both of us combined so I can stay home! We're working on that. I have 3 LO (all under 3) now and am planning on applying to medical school once DH gets his secure job with benefits (he's now working as a roural route carrier associate for the post office). I don't stress myself about it, but hope someday it will happen. We decided that we wanted to have children before I established my career because I didn't want to wait until I was older. Now I want more children - the idea of only 2 went out the door when we started because we love it so much. Talk later!


----------



## AllisonK (Feb 18, 2005)

fairy mom not sure what the question was need to go back to March. With my last labor my water was broken for 36 hours with no contractions. My MW gave me cottonroot bark tincture and I had a baby about an hour later. I was already 6 cm though as of several weeks before so not sure if that made a difference. She said its a uterine stimulant and I was worried it would be like Pit which I had with my first and honestly it was nothing like it. Not sure if you wanted this info or not.


----------



## orangefoot (Oct 8, 2004)

A good friend called last night to tell us that his dw gave birth to their fourth babe yesterday then later on a friend of dh's sent a text from hospital to say that she had had her babe that day too!







:

The first baby is a sister to two of my god children and apparently it was us visiting them just a year ago and them seeing Frida toddling around their place that made them think one more might be fun









The second is a much longed for little one to a mama who was convinced she couldn't conceive.

Dh and I had a serious conversation about whether 5 would be good or not last night.....


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

And??????? Does he get his way? Congratulations to your friends, btw







It's a good time for babies.

(I have a new sewing machine, btw, a vintage black singer with a million different feet.)

Fairymom, stop trying to be in labour and enjoy these precious last few days. You're never going to be a million years pregnant and fed up with this baby again, remember... if the RRL stops contractions, go with it.


----------



## orangefoot (Oct 8, 2004)

Well I can't get rid of all the terry squares for some reason. And I'm seeing the haematologist in a couple of weeks and if he doesn't sort me out some long term anti-coagulation options I honestly wouldn't mind injecting every day during pregnancy to keep me from getting another clot. I feel safer being pregnant than I do right now in that respect. Mad but true.

Have you got a bias tape thingie and a ruffler and a rolled hem foot with your new Singer? They are my favourite and most used feet.

Love your new siggie


----------



## crittersmom (Mar 24, 2005)

Wow,I totally missed out on March.Yay! Its April,its my birthday month!My oldest is on Spring break and we have been having fun,Spring is finally here.Today we went to a Scottish festival and the two younger ones did thier own versions of a highland dance.Very funny,DD dances like she is listening to the Greatful Dead and DS #4 tries to break dance so that got thrown in too.


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

Orangefoot, yes, yes and yes! And a million different hemming feet.

Crittersmom, I turn 32 on the 21st- when's your b/day?


----------



## fairymom (Sep 15, 2008)

flapjack- I have but I think that has more to do w/the fact I am being induced this Fri. I have GD and am on meds for it and they don't like mommas to go past 39 wks on the meds! So I'll be holding him sometime on Fri!







:
I see the light. Just enjoying this last week w/other dc on spring break.Even doing Easter early since I'll be in the hospital that morn.

Happy birthday to April moms! My mom's b-day is the 19th. And this los will be too (duh) but I am so excited to have an April/spring baby. All my others are fall/early winter.so can't wait to wear baby in the garden and sunshine!

April is one of my favorite months of the year.May is next!


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *orangefoot* 

Dh and I had a serious conversation about whether 5 would be good or not last night.....

Less conversing...more action!

5 is working great for us!


----------



## hippiemum21580 (Jul 14, 2007)

Okay,kiddos have spring break this week. I am glad to have this week with them as I am used to homeschooling and missmy two eldest now that they are going to public school....
Spent today making homemade playdough and shaping all sorts of creationsfrom it. I scented it vanilla which meant a large portion of it was ingested by my 1 and 3year olds! Mt 8 year old is an amazing artist, he can make the most intricate designs out of a lump of clay! We did acrobats on cushions on the floor in the livingroom and read a billion and one books.
I had an awful lot of outdoor stuff planned and today has beeen oddly COLD and even snow flurries! WTF???? Two days ago it was near 80 degrees and I have been back in my skirts and tank tops and bare feet for the last couple weeks and now this....sigh. Hope it warms up soon!!!


----------



## AllisonK (Feb 18, 2005)

I am kind of regretting DH getting a vasectomy.







I know we had our reasons then but now that Nomy is a year I find myself wanting another one. Ack I wish I had written down all the reasons so I could remember.


----------



## suziek (Jun 4, 2004)

Just joining in...


----------



## crittersmom (Mar 24, 2005)

I will be 33 on the 20th.







getting closer to being able top blame some of my insanity on being middle aged.









My oldest has been telling me that DD needs a sister, I told him she has cousins and friends.


----------



## youngwife (Apr 5, 2009)

Hello! I just noticed the "Mom of Many" title and had to post! I just joined, and have enjoyed finding families that lives similarly.

Blessings,
Rebecca


----------



## Kiltie Girl (Feb 3, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *crittersmom* 
Today we went to a Scottish festival and the two younger ones did thier own versions of a highland dance.Very funny,DD dances like she is listening to the Greatful Dead and DS #4 tries to break dance so that got thrown in too.









How fun! I teach Scottish Dance and my oldest is going to start lessons with me this summer. Or at least more focused lessonsl; we've been doing the moves with her since she was a baby!


----------



## gromero (Apr 14, 2008)

May I join you ladies?

I've been reading along for a few months now and finally decided to jump on in.

My name is Gina and I have 4 kids (really we have 5...Dh has a son from his previous marriage that is 13 that lives a few states north of us. We only see him once a year or so). We are on the fence about having another one, but we are not preventing, so we'll see what happens.









Well, I am watching my two nephews today as well and all the kids are begging to go play soccer ourside before it rains, but I will bbl.

Take care!


----------



## pixiekisses (Oct 14, 2008)

Hey, I just saw this thread, how many do you have to have to join in?
We have 7. One has moved out, and we lost one when she was only 6 weeks old, so we have 5 in our house every day. (Including foster kids, of course, we are a foster family.)


----------



## 1growingsprout (Nov 14, 2005)

I just need a shoulder to cry on... Its been a trying couple days around here and EVERY LAST KID IS SICK... 8 kids with bronchitis and asthma complications. Some with fever as well... I spent all day setting up breathing treatments, passing out 'puffers', dealing with coughs etc...

At least everyone is on the same med schedule with the last dose at midnight (in 4 mins














Today I made 1 trip to the Dr and 1 trip to urgent care, yesterday (sunday) I made 1 trip to urgent care, several kids each time....









Can I get a Hug please....


----------



## Maine Mama Doula (Sep 6, 2007)

1growingsprout


----------



## orangefoot (Oct 8, 2004)

: to you 1growingsprout


----------



## THANKFULFORFIVE (Jan 8, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AllisonK* 
I am kind of regretting DH getting a vasectomy.







I know we had our reasons then but now that Nomy is a year I find myself wanting another one. Ack I wish I had written down all the reasons so I could remember.









You sound like us....so, save up some $ and get it reversed! Who wants to live with regret????


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *1growingsprout* 
I just need a shoulder to cry on... Its been a trying couple days around here and EVERY LAST KID IS SICK... 8 kids with bronchitis and asthma complications. Some with fever as well... I spent all day setting up breathing treatments, passing out 'puffers', dealing with coughs etc...

At least everyone is on the same med schedule with the last dose at midnight (in 4 mins














Today I made 1 trip to the Dr and 1 trip to urgent care, yesterday (sunday) I made 1 trip to urgent care, several kids each time....









Can I get a Hug please....





















































And now, ladies, please go to the bathroom, empty your bladders, return to the computer and scroll down for a good belly laugh.

I'm pregnant.








:































(We found out on Friday and I was away for the weekend, so I've had time to get my swearing out. There was quite a lot, and frankly there are few things more disconcerting than doing pregnancy tests in your mother's bathroom.)


----------



## orangefoot (Oct 8, 2004)

Can I say Crikey-O-Likey and














:

You must be spinning at the moment. Keep your feet on the ground and your chin up!


----------



## zjande (Nov 4, 2002)

Two things to say!

*1growingsprout*, I'm so sorry you have a house full of little sickies!







:







: That sounds like really hard work for you & misery for the kidlets. I hope everyone recovers asap & then you all have Super Immune Systems that withstand the next 6785 viruses you come across!







:

AND, *flapjack!!!!!OMG!* Yay, CONGRATULATIONS!!!





















:





















:







: I'm so excited to hear your news! Hooray, new wee family member!!!







When are you due?? I'm excited to be pregnant with you again!







I didn't think you guys were going to have any more, heeheehee. I'm ever so pleasantly surprised to read your news!!







Have I abused the exclamation point enough for one paragraph?









Oh, and I guess this makes three things to say:
WELCOME *youngwife, gromero*, & *pixiekisses*!







:

(also, thank you to you that posted a congrats to me on last month's thread!







)


----------



## THANKFULFORFIVE (Jan 8, 2009)

Oh goodness!!!!! Congrats to you *flapjack*!!


----------



## holyhelianthus (Jul 15, 2006)

Hello everyone!

I'm Maggie and we are expecting #s 4 and 5 in August. Every last one of our LOs are *GIRLS*







We found out for sure that the twins were little ladies last Monday. Poor DH sat there moaning







But he loves all of his girls. Due to pregnancies being very hard on me these 2 will be our last. I feel like I have spent all of the last 6 years pregnant and/or nursing that I don't know what I am going to do with myself.








And I feel pretty guilty about being excited about the BREAK.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *orangefoot* 
We discovered tonight that a neighbour has died and no-one knew. He lived in a house behind the houses in front of us so we never saw him go in and out of his house and we didn't know him. The road was full of police, then a forensic van and people in white overalls, then a coroner then a private ambulance.

This makes me so sad but I know from experience that I can be housebound for two weeks or be in hospital for a week and none of our neighbours knock to ask if we are ok. *Privacy and independence have trumped community spirit and it feels so wrong.*









I couldn't agree more. I am so sorry for your neighbor and for you.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *pixiekisses* 
Hey, I just saw this thread, how many do you have to have to join in?
We have 7. One has moved out, and we lost one when she was only 6 weeks old, so we have 5 in our house every day. (Including foster kids, of course, we are a foster family.)









We have 5 (3 earthsidde and 2 in the belly)! Welcome!!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *flapjack* 
I'm pregnant.








:































(We found out on Friday and I was away for the weekend, so I've had time to get my swearing out. There was quite a lot, and frankly there are few things more disconcerting than doing pregnancy tests in your mother's bathroom.)









:


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

Zjande, you're contagious and it's all your fault- and orangefoot's, of course







. We *weren't* planning on having any more, either. I was planning on getting some education and having a nice well-paid job and a final salary pension scheme and all kind of exotic luxurious stuff. I'm due the 17th of December, so it's a fair gamble that baby is going to turn up in December... if I'm staying true to form, it should be the 22nd.


----------



## crittersmom (Mar 24, 2005)

Welcome to the newest mamas!!!
1growingsprout big (((hugs))) a box of tissue, a bottle of favorite beverage, box of choccolate and box of Calgon to you.I know how hard it is around here to be the last one standing and shuttling to fro form the DRs.I hope that a corner has been turned and everyone has a quick recovery.

Oh MY!!!!! Helen that is wildly wwacky wonderful news!!!!Thanks for the warning!







it sounds like this little one is another had to be here baby, looking forward to hearing the stories!

Magstphil wow a house full of girls! What an honor for your DH to be the example of what a good guy can be and he gets to be pampered too.Congratulations!


----------



## pixiekisses (Oct 14, 2008)

1growingsprout:







I hope they are all better now.

flapjack: Congrats! Which # is this?

Thanks for the welcome, zjande, magstphil and crittersmom!
And welcome to you too, magstphil! 5 girls sounds wonderful.


----------



## AllisonK (Feb 18, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *THANKFULFORFIVE* 
You sound like us....so, save up some $ and get it reversed! Who wants to live with regret????

















Well its been a year and DH has not gone in to get checked yet so I keep telling myself that maybe it was unsucessful.







I don't know if DH would go for a reversal though a month ago he told me he is all for having more. Umm then why did we (well you) get a vasectomy.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *flapjack* 
I'm pregnant.








:































(We found out on Friday and I was away for the weekend, so I've had time to get my swearing out. There was quite a lot, and frankly there are few things more disconcerting than doing pregnancy tests in your mother's bathroom.)

Congratulations!!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *flapjack* 
Zjande, you're contagious and it's all your fault- and orangefoot's, of course







. We *weren't* planning on having any more, either. I was planning on getting some education and having a nice well-paid job and a final salary pension scheme and all kind of exotic luxurious stuff. I'm due the 17th of December, so it's a fair gamble that baby is going to turn up in December... if I'm staying true to form, it should be the 22nd.

Ooh maybe I should head to Aubrey's house. Maybe if I am in close proximity it will rub off on me.







I don't think you are more than 1/2 hour from me.


----------



## 1growingsprout (Nov 14, 2005)

HI, 3 of my 8 have turned the corner and are off the breathing machine and back to 'normal'... Hoping that tomorrow I can get 2 more back to normal....

The poor pharmacist was so confused filling RX and figuring co-pay's over the weekend.

Congrats Flapjack.... DH keeps saying he wants to try for another boy but I dont think Im ready to go there just yet.


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

Pixiekisses, it's #5. My mind is boggling, honestly. I'm going to my university open day this morning anyhow.


----------



## pixiekisses (Oct 14, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *flapjack* 
Pixiekisses, it's #5. My mind is boggling, honestly. I'm going to my university open day this morning anyhow.

But it will be ok, you know, it will.


----------



## AllisonK (Feb 18, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *1growingsprout* 
HI, 3 of my 8 have turned the corner and are off the breathing machine and back to 'normal'... Hoping that tomorrow I can get 2 more back to normal....

The poor pharmacist was so confused filling RX and figuring co-pay's over the weekend.

Congrats Flapjack.... DH keeps saying he wants to try for another boy but I dont think Im ready to go there just yet.

Yay glad everyone is healing!


----------



## 1growingsprout (Nov 14, 2005)

HI, how is everyone doing...

DH is getting the baby itch and I need him to loose it and fast... I just am not in the mood to discuss another baby. We have 8, I feel done. I turned 35 last week, DH is 36... My oldest is 8, we have 2 sets of multipules... I just need to plead my case to people to 'feel my pain'...


----------



## orangefoot (Oct 8, 2004)

1growingsprout ~ When you say 'baby itch' do you mean tiny, cuddly, sweet smelling and lovely baby?

This is what my dh has. He doesn't have toddler itch or teen itch.









Your eldest is still young yet and you have just got your littlest out of babehood. Does he feel the need to fill that baby slot just because it has been filled previously and that just seems right? I see you mentioned earlier about him wanting to try for a boy... we are there too: no pressure eh? Especially after him fathering 2 girls.


----------



## ~bookcase~ (Apr 10, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *flapjack* 
Pixiekisses, it's #5. My mind is boggling, honestly. I'm going to my university open day this morning anyhow.

i think that's the best thing to do....keep looking into your interests and entertaining the idea of other things you like to do. although i started filling in midwifery application very shortly before twins became my reality









Quote:


Originally Posted by *1growingsprout* 
HI, how is everyone doing...

DH is getting the baby itch and I need him to loose it and fast... I just am not in the mood to discuss another baby. We have 8, I feel done. I turned 35 last week, DH is 36... My oldest is 8, we have 2 sets of multipules... I just need to plead my case to people to 'feel my pain'...

i have the baby itch again already. the possibility of another set of multiples is the only thing that puts it to the back of my mind atm, so i feel your pain, (but it's an honour too














)
tell him to wait a few years to give your body a break








...................or go for it







:

we just had all 6 with chicken pox over a 4 week period!!! aagh! unbelievably, the tiniest got it first ?!?!?


----------



## ~bookcase~ (Apr 10, 2007)

just wanted to add, i wish we had the equivalent of The Farm in the UK......


----------



## Multimomma (Jan 25, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *1growingsprout* 
HI, how is everyone doing...

DH is getting the baby itch and I need him to loose it and fast... I just am not in the mood to discuss another baby. We have 8, I feel done. I turned 35 last week, DH is 36... My oldest is 8, we have 2 sets of multipules... I just need to plead my case to people to 'feel my pain'...

i feel it...i felt done at seven, and here i am one-handed typing while i'm NAK


----------



## 3tammuz (Apr 30, 2008)

Hi. I am newish here. I have four kiddos - 2 boys, 2 girls ranging in age from 5 years to 8 months. It is nice to be a part of group where we have the small number of kids









On the topic of being done, how many will we have, I don't think we will ever feel done. I think my DH feels that way too.


----------



## AngelBee (Sep 8, 2004)

Delainey May has arrived!







:

She was born 4/18/09 at 3:34 am weighed in at 7 lb 10 oz.









Baby is great. Mama is tired


----------



## holyhelianthus (Jul 15, 2006)

: Rest up, mama, and enjoy that baby!







:

CONGRATS!!!!


----------



## holyhelianthus (Jul 15, 2006)

So... we're done. We have officially decided that if I have a c-section (a whole other vent/rant post of it's own) then I will have my tubes tied at the same time.

The thing is I feel so guilty about not feeling guilty about it at all.







I feel so at peace and happy with the decision and that makes me feel like a selfish awful person. I'm posting this here because I suspect if anyone will understand it's mamas here.









And today is our 3rd's second birthday!







:


----------



## pixiekisses (Oct 14, 2008)

AngelBee, congrats on the new little girl!







:

magstphil, congrats on the two year old!

We have a lot on our plate atm. with our little miss cotton ball buttons medical issues/special needs.
And we're planning our babys first birthday next month! My little man getting so big. (We'll he's walking already, so he seems bigger.







)


----------



## THANKFULFORFIVE (Jan 8, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *1growingsprout* 
HI, how is everyone doing...

DH is getting the baby itch and I need him to loose it and fast... I just am not in the mood to discuss another baby. We have 8, I feel done. I turned 35 last week, DH is 36... My oldest is 8, we have 2 sets of multipules... I just need to plead my case to people to 'feel my pain'...

Even after all the little ones were sick at the same time?....He has the baby itch, now??? Wow! That usually scatches our itch quick!


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

I'm so not going to be able to come back here if you all are contagious with baby itch! My dh looks wistfullly at me and says "6"

We had our offer accepted on a house so we will be moving in May!!!!! Please send some unpacking fairies my way! Once we are moved we'll put our house on the market.


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

magstphil, if you're feeling done that sounds like a very sensible idea.

mclisa, I no longer believe that having offers accepted on houses leads to moving. May your experience be different, though.


----------



## 1growingsprout (Nov 14, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *THANKFULFORFIVE* 
Even after all the little ones were sick at the same time?....He has the baby itch, now??? Wow! That usually scatches our itch quick!

DH has 'the itch' for a while now...sick kids are nothing around here... I really want to wait and see what happens with ds/dd (nephew/niece), we adpoted them a few years ago but they live with another relative in MI...DD has behavioral and adjustment issues here and does so much better up there (more one on one time etc)... I dont think they will be coming back permanetly, ds loves it where he is and dd just can not cope with us, heck we are a pretty hectic bunch of people lol... its a long complicated family tree but i dont want to add pregnancy right now.

I also had freak pregnancies 2x now with multipules and I really only want a singleton.... and i know deep down that is what is driving DH to get pgnt again. When i had the 1st set DH and I said we didnt to end with multipules but i didnt plan on getting pgnt immediately again...

I feel like I should wait another year but then I would be 36 and TTC....I just dont know... darn you DH...


----------



## suziek (Jun 4, 2004)

1growingsprout,

I had to laugh at your last line.

I had my second child just before I turned 36, and I'm expecting my fifth at 42. So..you can make quite a few babies in your late 30s if you try. No need to feel too much pressure that time is running out!!!


----------



## ~bookcase~ (Apr 10, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *suziek* 

I had my second child just before I turned 36, and I'm expecting my fifth at 42. So..you can make quite a few babies in your late 30s if you try. No need to feel too much pressure that time is running out!!!

hmm, this is what kind of worries me actually. 6 in ten years and a possible twenty years of fertility left


----------



## THANKFULFORFIVE (Jan 8, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *shukr* 
hmm, this is what kind of worries me actually. 6 in ten years and a possible twenty years of fertility left


----------



## orangefoot (Oct 8, 2004)

Nothing new here just a


----------



## ~bookcase~ (Apr 10, 2007)

:


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

There is new here. We're completing on Friday, so you won't see me around much over the weekend. Possibly, god forbid, I'm going to have to do TWO WEEKS without the internet!!!


----------



## mataji4 (Sep 28, 2006)

Oh boy, I knew that itch was going round...my little one is almost two...so we got a puppy!! A tri color English Shepherd named Sasha. And she is just the best. She sleeps all night with no crying







and is super sweet and gentle. My husband says that puppies as birth control isn't sustainable, but he's glad it's working for now









And congratulations Helen!!! Very exciting. It will make for a wonderful Christmas!


----------



## aniT (Jun 16, 2004)

So how many do you have to have to be considered "many?"


----------



## pixiekisses (Oct 14, 2008)

I have a question, one of the abbreviations I see on here is NT, and it alludes to a NT child vs. a SN (special needs) child. It supposed to mean something like "no special needs", but seeing as the abbrevation is NT, not NSN, I don't get what it stands for.
(I just have one suggestion in my head, but I really hope I'm wrong, and I think I am.)
So, anyone?


----------



## holyhelianthus (Jul 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *aniT* 
So how many do you have to have to be considered "many?"

I think you meet the requirement!









I believe we have moms here who have 3 and up? I have 3 earthside and 2 still baking.


----------



## 1growingsprout (Nov 14, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pixiekisses* 
I have a question, one of the abbreviations I see on here is NT, and it alludes to a NT child vs. a SN (special needs) child. It supposed to mean something like "no special needs", but seeing as the abbrevation is NT, not NSN, I don't get what it stands for.
(I just have one suggestion in my head, but I really hope I'm wrong, and I think I am.)
So, anyone?

I always took it to mean neuro-typical...


----------



## AllisonK (Feb 18, 2005)

Tina I only have four and I love this thread! Come and join us.

Congratulationson your new little one AngelBee!

I just read an article that really made me sure that I want to adopt a few. DH and I have talked about it for years. So its not a new idea. DH was in foster care so wants to adopt in the US as there are really so many kids here who need help. I keep thinking a group of siblings would be nice (and crazy).







Not for a few years though, we don't have the space of the $ right now.


----------



## aniT (Jun 16, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AllisonK* 
Tina I only have four and I love this thread! Come and join us.

Congratulationson your new little one AngelBee!

I just read an article that really made me sure that I want to adopt a few. DH and I have talked about it for years. So its not a new idea. DH was in foster care so wants to adopt in the US as there are really so many kids here who need help. I keep thinking a group of siblings would be nice (and crazy).







Not for a few years though, we don't have the space of the $ right now.

There is a mom in DD's preschool that has adopted two children and has one bio child in between. She just found out this year there is a one time $10,000 tax credit for adopting a child. You have 10 years to take it and can take it all at once.. or spread it out over the 10 years. Don't know if that helps with the money situation at all.. but you might want to ask your accountant about it.


----------



## pixiekisses (Oct 14, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *1growingsprout* 
I always took it to mean neuro-typical...

Hmm, but SN kids can have SN w/o it being neurological, so the NT kids can have something else than neurological issues. But when I've read it, I always understood it to mean no special needs at all/completely healthy kids, from the context. It dosen't make complete sense to me. (But hey, that might be my head.







)


----------



## Multimomma (Jan 25, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pixiekisses* 
Hmm, but SN kids can have SN w/o it being neurological, so the NT kids can have something else than neurological issues. But when I've read it, I always understood it to mean no special needs at all/completely healthy kids, from the context. It dosen't make complete sense to me. (But hey, that might be my head.







)

I've never seen it used outside of comparison with SN kids with neurological issues. Then again, all my SN kids HAVE neurological issues, so there you go


----------



## Multimomma (Jan 25, 2008)

End of the month, pay day and big shopping day. However, it's pouring down rain of Noahide proportions, and I'm trying to decide if I should put it off. It's hard enough taking the littles with me when it's raining, I can't imagine with a newborn and trying to wrestle $500 of groceries into the back of the truck.

WWMoMD? (what would Moms of Many do?)


----------



## pixiekisses (Oct 14, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Multimomma* 
WWMoMD? (what would Moms of Many do?)

Wait til my dear got home and either send him or go by myself probably. (With the newborn.)


----------



## youngwife (Apr 5, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pixiekisses* 
Wait til my dear got home and either send him or go by myself probably. (With the newborn.)

Yes, this is what I would do as well.

I have a question....how many on the m.o.m section have special needs children?

I have two with Chiari malformation, and it seems like since they are my oldest two daughters, I am just lost!









My 8yos and 6yod do help me a lot, but I am just so overwhelmed with laundry, meals, Tornado Two-year old, de-cluttering needed done badly, doctor appointments, up late with hurting kids, nursing, and all of the other stuff!









I guess I just need ideas on how to juggle it all!?!?!?

Thanks,

Rebecca


----------



## aniT (Jun 16, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Multimomma* 
End of the month, pay day and big shopping day. However, it's pouring down rain of Noahide proportions, and I'm trying to decide if I should put it off. It's hard enough taking the littles with me when it's raining, I can't imagine with a newborn and trying to wrestle $500 of groceries into the back of the truck.

WWMoMD? (what would Moms of Many do?)


Quote:


Originally Posted by *pixiekisses* 
Wait til my dear got home and either send him or go by myself probably. (With the newborn.)

That, or do a small shopping trip to lase me til the weekend (if I didn't have enough) and go on Sat.


----------



## pixiekisses (Oct 14, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *youngwife* 
I have a question....how many on the m.o.m section have special needs children?
(..)
I guess I just need ideas on how to juggle it all!?!?!?

Thanks,

Rebecca

We have a couple of SN kids. One with severe SN in need of constant monitoring.
How we juggle it? Hmm, I have to think about that one, that's just not an easy question.


----------



## aniT (Jun 16, 2004)

I don't know if mine counts as special needs and if it is, it's minor in that category but my 10 year old has ADD and sensory issues.. wont wear certain clothes or use particular silverware.. but she is able to help out...even though it takes 5 hours to unload the dishwasher most times.







s


----------



## Multimomma (Jan 25, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pixiekisses* 
Wait til my dear got home and either send him or go by myself probably. (With the newborn.)

Never send my dh shopping. Ever.

He will buy everything on the list, and the same dollar worth of junkfood. And a 20 pack of lightbulbs, JIC. And . And. And. He's like five years old.









I think I will go after he gets home. The creek in back is flooding and I don't want to leave the big kids home alone with that going on. Not that I think the house will be washed away, but if it reaches the basement and starts leaking, they'll freak out and not minimize the mess as it's happening. KWIM?

Great news is that my newborn definitely takes a nap from 6pm til 8pm, which is perfect timing to stay home with daddy.


----------



## Multimomma (Jan 25, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *youngwife* 

I have a question....how many on the m.o.m section have special needs children?


We have several. It's neurological, as I mentioned before, my oldest has aspergers, then Bre has autism. Dan has aspergers as well, and Sam has adhd/dyslexia. Emily has social anxiety, but honestly it doesn't affect us day-to-day, it really just becomes an issue with shopping and making friends, she can cope with me around.

I think we're lucky, in that as homeschoolers, we've focused a lot on living skills and so everyone is pretty good at helping out. Even Bre can load/unload the dishwasher, help stir a cooking dinner, and she desperately wants to do laundry. She's mad because I won't let her, no matter what we've done she really just doesn't do it right and I don't want to rewash a dozen loads of laundry with too much soap, or not enough water, etc.

It'll get easier as your children get older, I know when mine were younger it was hard to see that there would ever be a light at the end of the tunnel, but Josh now handles his own drs appointments, has learned to advocate for himself, etc, and it's so nice.


----------



## AllisonK (Feb 18, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Multimomma* 
End of the month, pay day and big shopping day. However, it's pouring down rain of Noahide proportions, and I'm trying to decide if I should put it off. It's hard enough taking the littles with me when it's raining, I can't imagine with a newborn and trying to wrestle $500 of groceries into the back of the truck.

WWMoMD? (what would Moms of Many do?)

I would go. But as I live in the PNW if I stay inside for rain I will never leave the house.







If I had the choice to wait for nicer weather then I would wait.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *aniT* 
There is a mom in DD's preschool that has adopted two children and has one bio child in between. She just found out this year there is a one time $10,000 tax credit for adopting a child. You have 10 years to take it and can take it all at once.. or spread it out over the 10 years. Don't know if that helps with the money situation at all.. but you might want to ask your accountant about it.

We don't have the space right now either. I want to wait until we buy a house and have the space for an extra 2-4 kids.







We will most likely adopt out of the foster care system as there are just so many kids who need help. DH was lucky enough to get a good home and if it had not been for them I would bet DH would not even be here now.


----------



## pixiekisses (Oct 14, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Multimomma* 
Never send my dh shopping. Ever.

He will buy everything on the list, and the same dollar worth of junkfood. And a 20 pack of lightbulbs, JIC. And . And. And. He's like five years old.









I think I will go after he gets home. The creek in back is flooding and I don't want to leave the big kids home alone with that going on. Not that I think the house will be washed away, but if it reaches the basement and starts leaking, they'll freak out and not minimize the mess as it's happening. KWIM?

Great news is that my newborn definitely takes a nap from 6pm til 8pm, which is perfect timing to stay home with daddy.


















My dear can shop, thankfully, I hate shopping, so I usually let him.








But, I wouldn't send my 5 yo. boy, haha.









Newborns who take definite naps are good, then you get "by yourself-time" even! (I actually might opt to go to the store for that occasionally.)

Kids and messes, yeah, I wouldn't leave either. It must be pooring then, if the creek is flooding.


----------



## aniT (Jun 16, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Multimomma* 
We have several. It's neurological, as I mentioned before, my oldest has aspergers, then Bre has autism. Dan has aspergers as well, and Sam has adhd/dyslexia. Emily has social anxiety, but honestly it doesn't affect us day-to-day, it really just becomes an issue with shopping and making friends, she can cope with me around.

I think we're lucky, in that as homeschoolers, we've focused a lot on living skills and so everyone is pretty good at helping out. Even Bre can load/unload the dishwasher, help stir a cooking dinner, and she desperately wants to do laundry. She's mad because I won't let her, no matter what we've done she really just doesn't do it right and I don't want to rewash a dozen loads of laundry with too much soap, or not enough water, etc.

It'll get easier as your children get older, I know when mine were younger it was hard to see that there would ever be a light at the end of the tunnel, but Josh now handles his own drs appointments, has learned to advocate for himself, etc, and it's so nice.

Can you make up packets of already measured out soap for her? Then she can load, add the soap, but she needs to check with someone else before she starts it to make sure it is on the right temp/load size? Just a thought.

I was 98% of the laundry on cold anyway. (towels and diapers being the only exception.) So unless she changes the settings most likely it should already be set. Ya know? Just a thought.


----------



## youngwife (Apr 5, 2009)

Thanks for the encouragement.









My oldest keeps telling me that things will get easier as the "youngers" become "olders"! I think that it's almost harder going from having tons of help to NONE.







It has certainly shown me how inadequate of a homemaker I am.









Oh well, I pray that my children value my love and devotion for them, more than my having impeccable housekeeping abilities.


----------



## AllisonK (Feb 18, 2005)

Maddy told me she feels like our servant today







The only reason she gave was cause we make her do clean up time with the rest of us. She was really mad and would not talk to me anymore. Any of your eldest ever saiud anything similiar? How'd you handle it? phew naking that was long!


----------



## aniT (Jun 16, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AllisonK* 
Maddy told me she feels like our servant today







The only reason she gave was cause we make her do clean up time with the rest of us. She was really mad and would not talk to me anymore. Any of your eldest ever saiud anything similiar? How'd you handle it? phew naking that was long!









Well Amanda told me today to quit stressing her out. When i asked what I was doing she hung up on me. When i called back she hung up on me again. I called a third time and was told that if I didn't already know then I was stupid and a few other not so nice names and I was hung up on again.







At least she agreed to go back to her councilor. She has an appointment on Friday.


----------



## THANKFULFORFIVE (Jan 8, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Multimomma* 
Never send my dh shopping. Ever.

He will buy everything on the list, and the same dollar worth of junkfood. And a 20 pack of lightbulbs, JIC. And . And. And. He's like five years old.

That's so funny!! Mine's the same...Where on earth am I gonna put a GALLON jar of pickles??? Chips, soda, candy, etc....Nope- he is banned from grocery shopping!


----------



## aniT (Jun 16, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *THANKFULFORFIVE* 
That's so funny!! Mine's the same...Where on earth am I gonna put a GALLON jar of pickles??? Chips, soda, candy, etc....Nope- he is banned from grocery shopping!

Mine came home with $120 worth of soup once because it was his favorite brand and on sale.


----------



## Multimomma (Jan 25, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *aniT* 
Can you make up packets of already measured out soap for her? Then she can load, add the soap, but she needs to check with someone else before she starts it to make sure it is on the right temp/load size? Just a thought.

I was 98% of the laundry on cold anyway. (towels and diapers being the only exception.) So unless she changes the settings most likely it should already be set. Ya know? Just a thought.

It's funny because we've tried a bunch of different ideas with her. We did do the soap the way you suggested, we made a huge poster (helpful with dh







), then one with pictures JIC she wasn't understanding all the words (less is more with her







). She honestly is just stubborn. She sees the point of doing the other chores the way we do, but I think the laundry she just wants to do her way (which kind of sounds like me, huh?







).

I know I was complainy about it, but honestly her psych and I were just laughing about it, because five years ago, she was so gone that she wouldn't have cared, and now she's so involved, and stubborn to-boot. I think it will just take time, really. Practice, mostly.


----------



## Multimomma (Jan 25, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AllisonK* 
Maddy told me she feels like our servant today







The only reason she gave was cause we make her do clean up time with the rest of us. She was really mad and would not talk to me anymore. Any of your eldest ever saiud anything similiar? How'd you handle it? phew naking that was long!









Not my oldest, but Emily. To be fair, Josh and Bre until about a year or two ago were not really helpful around the house, and I expected more from her. On top of that, she's a natural people-pleaser, and very good at organizing, so she kind of falls into the role of mom easily. So we've had to work to keep from having her do so much more than anyone else is willing to do.

We do use chorepacks, it's kind of nice because I have one and the kids see that I have twice as many cards as they do. It provides some accountability, it's kind of like a contract between us, so that the argument that they 'didn't know' they were supposed to do x or y doesn't come up. We all sat down and did it together, although the book implies that the dad/mom would do that.


----------



## Multimomma (Jan 25, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *aniT* 
Mine came home with $120 worth of soup once because it was his favorite brand and on sale.













































:rotf lmao

I sent dh to buy a paci for this new baby of ours, because his need to suckle was much higher than his desire to choke down milk. We've always used one kind, the soothie, and yet he comes home with every single type of pacifier they have at the store. JIC.







Of course he loved the soothie.

But...I should be thankful, I have friends whose dh's won't even get off the couch, much less go to the store. He does always get everything on MY list.


----------



## THANKFULFORFIVE (Jan 8, 2009)

Chorepacks? please tell me more...


----------



## AllisonK (Feb 18, 2005)

The clean up time thing really gets me. It was their choice. We all sat down and talked about if they want seperate chores and to be responsible for their own belongings or if they want to do regular together chores. They said together as its more fun to clean up with someone else. So thats what we chose. Most of their toys are shared anyway. We do a morning clean up time which involves living room (tidy the floor only) hardfloor (tidy floor only) which is only the hallway and dining room kitchen area. We are not talking a huge space. Then the two older ones unload the dishwasher together. Afternoon chores are again living room and hard floor and the playroom. Its just cleaning up the toys and stuff they have scattered around throughout the morning and then between morning and afternoon. I do another pickup after they are in bed so its usually clean when they get up. It does not seem like that much to me. We also have a rule that if the baby takes it back out after they just cleaned it up then they do not have to pick it back up. I will clean it up if it needs picked up. I like them to make their beds but am not regular in requesting this.







I try and do it with them most days but some days it just does not happen as I am prepping dinner or feeding the baby. When they do it and get it done it takes less than 10 minutes to do everything! There are some other things I ask of them but nothign unrealistic (at least in my mind) pick up their toys in the backyard when daddy mows, if they puddle water when they shower clean it up, if they bake help clean the mess, just stuff like that.

Does any of this sound unrealistic or too much for an 8 and 6 year old? And its really only the 8 yr old with the issue. Michael will happily clean up until Maddy starts her attitude. Its like a daily thing with her. I say clean up time and she starts yelling and throwing a fit. I am at a loss with her lately.


----------



## mataji4 (Sep 28, 2006)

So this winter we had lice. Then we had lice again. I bought my kids each their own comb and brush and told them they couldn't use each other's. I was surprised I hadn't done that before.

Now we just had a run of pinworms and I'm thinking, "Why do we all share towels?" as if it's just the grossest thing though it's taken me all these years to think it.

Do all your kids have their own towels and brushes? How do you control the spread of such things in the household?

And what about bathing- how often do your children bathe??

Sorry this is so mundane!

On a brighter note, I told my husband that our good friends are going to try for their fourth child, and he hugged me warmly and said "I'm so glad they are wanting a big family" and gave me THAT look. Only a few others have witnessed THE LOOK, but it's his "aw, I love having babies with you so let's have another" look. And yesterday he hugged me and said "Can I just tell you how much I love that little guy?" (He's talking about our youngest, the one that was my idea and he was a little unsure about conceiving.) I always wanted five kids and perhaps I will have five yet! But I'm talking a little in the future, like getting pregnant a year from this fall. I like a little break in between!


----------



## mataji4 (Sep 28, 2006)

If you have five or more kids, please tell me, was the jump from 4 to 5 a big one? I felt like 1, 2, 3 kids was no big deal but 4 was big for me- besides exponentially more laundry, I have a general feeling of having lots of people that I'm responsible for keeping track of!

I'm considering having another before I consider myself too old, in a year or two...but I want to go into it informed!


----------



## mataji4 (Sep 28, 2006)

AlisonK, ever hear of "the Nine Year Change?" Kids go through a little bit of a rebellious toddlerish/teenagerish/pushing boundaries and challenging authority trip around your daughter's age.

We just spent a family meeting writing out all of our responsibilites. My husband and I had very, very, very long lists and the children didn't. I do think it helped, as I pointed out to them that I cannot possible add "nag and remind kids to take care of their own business" on my list- it won't fit! They have been better about remembering. They have to tidy their rooms and do their morning chores before they sit down for breakfast, and they have to have their evening chores done and room tidied before we read bedtime stories which is good motivation b/c my kids love books and stories.


----------



## pixiekisses (Oct 14, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mataji4* 
If you have five or more kids, please tell me, was the jump from 4 to 5 a big one? I felt like 1, 2, 3 kids was no big deal but 4 was big for me- besides exponentially more laundry, I have a general feeling of having lots of people that I'm responsible for keeping track of!

I'm considering having another before I consider myself too old, in a year or two...but I want to go into it informed!

I don't think so. I feel that more than 4 is just about the same. If I have 4, 5, 6, 7 or 8 in the house, I don't really notice the difference.








It's just a bunch anyway.
But that's just me.


----------



## ~bookcase~ (Apr 10, 2007)

towels etc - i tried to give them each a face cloth on a little hook.......they pulled half the hooks down









so, i tend to just wash everything very frequently!!! keep nails trimmed, go on and on about washing hands etc.......

number 4 was a big







for me, but 5 and 6 haven't made it much more difficult - the first children are older, so we can't exactly repeat those early days of no grown up conversation and endless isolation. now the older children are good company and sometimes (often!?) helpful to have around.


----------

